# Started on couple pickup trucks 41 chevy and 53 ford



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

the 41 chevy is painted a rail road jade green and black will be like a shop truck I am raising the front and rear just alittle bit,and putting bigger tires on the rear,the 53 ford is gonna be GoldFo and will be getting a 454 motor with dual carbs from the amt 72 nova kit,the kit wheels got painted aclad and came out pretty good hoping to have these done for the show at the end of Oct


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Cool trks!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

New York Central "Jade Green" would be that railroad color, NICE choice of paint i have to say! (who'da thunk it that a railroad color would look good on an ol' truck, with gloss paint....)

NICE!

puttin' a 454 Chevy in the Ford, well thats one way to make 'em run I guess, NICE!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> New York Central "Jade Green" would be that railroad color, NICE choice of paint i have to say! (who'da thunk it that a railroad color would look good on an ol' truck, with gloss paint....)
> 
> NICE!
> 
> puttin' a 454 Chevy in the Ford, well thats one way to make 'em run I guess, NICE!


I put a 340 in a little Mustang 2 one time,.....It helped it run like a bat outta Hell !!! LOL.


robmodelbuilder73, Great choice of colors ! Looking forward to seeing more of this build :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DCH,
I take it you done that to a model or a real 'stang?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> DCH,
> I take it you done that to a model or a real 'stang?


A real Stang !


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

my GAWD, what year?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> my GAWD, what year?


If I'm not mistaken it was a 1974 Mustang II. It was the body style with the truck. Not the hatchback/fastback version. And the 340 was out of an old Plymouth Duster. We had to make an oil pan with the hump in the front. Which was a pain. But armed with torches and a welder, we finally got it in there.
So when robmodelbuilder73 said he is putting a Chevy engine in a Ford. It sort of made me chuckle. Because it brought back memories of when my friends and I done such things. My Dad was a trader type. On the weekends there was a steady stream of guys coming around wanting to trade this and that. You never knew what kind of car(s) might be in our yard come Monday morning. And some cars Dad traded for just to get the engines. Dad was a Big Block man. And we had two garages. One was just full of engines and transmissions. Plus our basement was full of odds and ends parts as well.

And just as with this little project, it was Dad that gave me the Mustang and the 340. Dad enjoyed tinkering with crazy projects like this just as much as I did. So growing up we built a lot of strange combination vehicles.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That really is a funny one, (a REAL way to make 'stang move I suppose, the mid '70's were the years that the emissions crept up on the auto makers and choked out power....Mopar how ever was making small blocks do things that well others was just dreaming of.....

Funny story! I love the work that robmodelbuilder73 did to make his Ford model run LOL NICELY thought out!


----------

